# brake clearance



## isabel...

Hola. Estoy traduciendo el manual de un vehículo. Necesito de su ayuda para ver si mi intento de traducción está bien.
*
Brake clearance:*

Vacuum booster and master cylinder assembly brake clearance is less than 2mm; Brake clearance each brake assembly is less than 0.4mm;

*Espacio libre del freno*
El espacio libre de freno del montaje del cilindro maestro y del reforzador de vacío es menor a 2 mm; El espacio libre de cada montaje de frenos es inferior a 0,4 mm;

Gracias.


----------



## rodelu2

Localmente se le llama "luz" a ese tipo de espacios: "luz de bujías", "luz de frenos". Tal vez sea diferente en tu tierra. Y al vacuum booster se le llama "servo de freno", de nuevo, puede variar.


----------



## saturne

En España se dice "holgura" y "juego". Brake clearance = holgura del freno.


----------



## isabel...

saturne said:


> En españa se dice "holgura" y "juego". Brake clearance = holgura del freno.



Clearance solo lo encontre como espacio libre en diccionarios automotrices. Te pregunto porque también me aparece *brake  pedal clearance* y *steering wheel clearance.*


----------



## saturne

Para brake pedal clearance es "holgura del pedal del freno " =  recorrido que existe desde que aprietas el pedal del freno hasta que empieza a frenar. Steering wheel clearance es la holgura/juego que tiene el volante desde cuando lo giras sin moverse las ruedas hasta que empiezan a moverse. Esa holgura/juego en inglés es "clearance"


----------



## isabel...

saturne said:


> Para brake pedal clearance es "holgura del pedal del freno " =  recorrido que existe desde que aprietas el pedal del freno hasta que empieza a frenar. Steering wheel clearance es la holgura/juego que tiene el volante desde cuando lo giras sin moverse las ruedas hasta que empiezan a moverse. Esa holgura/juego en inglés es "clearance"



Gracias. Por si acaso tienes alguna fuente como referencia, te lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## saturne

isabel... said:


> Gracias. Por si acaso tienes alguna fuente como referencia, te lo agradecería mucho.



Ahora mismo no tengo ninguna fuente para demostrartelo, pero siempre lo entendí así, y la RAE lo dice claramente.
Diccionario de la lengua española | Real Academia Española


----------



## saturne

isabel... said:


> Gracias. Por si acaso tienes alguna fuente como referencia, te lo agradecería mucho.


Algunos automóviles tienen un recorrido el volante en altura, es posible que también pueda referirse a la holgura de ese recorrido.


----------



## isabel...

saturne said:


> Algunos automóviles tienen un recorrido el volante en altura, es posible que también pueda referirse a la holgura de ese recorrido.



Encontre esto: http://technical_en_es.esacademic.com/11192/brake_clearance

*brake clearance*


n. AUTO, VEH holgura del freno f

Una consulta. En este caso, ¿Clearance también sería holgura o espacio libre?: Minimum ground clearance.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Como siempre todo depende del contexto, así "holgura del freno" será correcto para referirse a "clearance" sólo con algo que complemente la frase, de lo contrario se podría pensar que esa holgura está referida al desgaste de piezas.
Rodeluz ha sugerido "luz" que se ajusta a "clearance" en  muchos contextos, pero también se queda incompleta por sí sólo (si dices luz de los frenos pensarán que te refieres a las bombillas).
En manuales de automóviles puedes encontrar "juego" o "juego libre" (y "punto muerto" pero no en jerga técnica) cuando hablan de la dirección, de los accionamientos de ciertos dispositivos (como el freno o el embrague), etc.
Para el caso del freno, cuando tienes que regular la luz entre las pastillas y el disco o entre las zapatas y el tambor puedes encontrar en algunos manuales
"...regulación del juego de los discos...".
Para la dirección, "ajuste del juego de la dirección". Puedes buscarlos en google y aparecerán muchas referencias, incluso de fabricantes.
Yo te dejo ésta de un libro http://books.google.es/books?id=gF7...page&q=regulación del juego del freno&f=false
Espero que te sirva.
Un saludo.


----------



## saturne

Se me pasó decir que también para "clearance" se usa "tolerancia" aunque su uso es menos frecuente, al menos en España. Nunca oí decir "luz" pero siempre se aprende algo nuevo. Gracias.


----------



## Keahi

Hola otra vez.
Tolerancia es un concepto diferente y no sería adecuado como traducción de "clearance".
Yo he utilizado "luz" muchas veces en España y nunca me han pedido que aclare lo que quería decir, por lo que pensaba que era un término conocido.
En definitiva creo que "juego" es lo más adecuado.
En mecánica no es lo mismo:
"Los rodamientos tienen holgura" a "Los rodamientos tienen soltura".
Un saludo.


----------



## saturne

En mecánica a veces se usa inadecuadamente "tolerancia" en vez de "holgura". En inglés siempre he visto "clearance" para las dos palabras.
Se denomina holgura a la diferencia que existe entre las dimensiones de dos piezas en el lugar donde se acoplan. Por ejemplo un cojinete en su soporte, una polea en su eje,  etc. Según sea el tipo de acoplamiento que se produzca la holgura puede  ser holgada, ajustada de deslizamiento suave o forzada.
La holgura está regulada por las tolerancias máximas y mínimas que se establecen en las dimensiones de las piezas que se acoplan para mantener la intercambiabilidad de las mismas.
En estos enlaces usan "clearance" y se refieren a la "tolerancia" 
Bearing Works 
Microsoft Word - 0506 - 0506.pdf 
Bearing internal clearance 
WIB bearings, Technical Information 

 La tolerancia es similar de una manera opuesta al ajuste en  ingeniería mecánica, el cual es la holgura o la interferencia entre dos  partes.


----------



## Keahi

No del todo correcto Saturne, en mecánica el ajuste del maquinado de piezas está delimitado por las tolerancias en sus medidas, no de manera opuesta.
En los enlaces que muestras (el primero y el tercero, los otros no los he abierto), se habla de la luz o "juego libre" entre sus piezas internas, no de las tolerancias, que como he dicho es otro concepto.
En el enlace (tercero) de SKF tienes la explicación de lo que se trata pero para despejar dudas coloco el enlace en castellano del propio SKF
http://www.skf.com/pe/products/bear...ecifics/bearing-internal-clearance/index.html
Espero que ayude.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Aviador

isabel... said:


> Clearance solo lo encontre como espacio libre en diccionarios automotrices...


_Diccionario_ es un sustantivo masculino, por lo tanto, no puede llevar adjetivos femeninos como _automotriz_.
La forma masculina de _automotriz_ es _automotor;_ como el masculino de _actriz_ es _actor_, el de _emperatriz_ es _emperador_, el de _directriz_ es _director_, etc.


----------



## Keahi

Espero que los moderadores sean tolerantes y no borren mi respuesta. Sólo escribiré una vez sobre esto, ya que es mi opinión.
Aviador según lo que yo creo las palabras "Automotriz y motriz" deberían agregarse a las tantas excepciones de género que existen en nuestro idioma.
(Artista es femenino pero se puede decir "El artista").
No soy un profesional de las letras pero en mecánica es común decir "Eje motriz, árbol motriz, sector automotriz, etc.".
La academia dice que se debe preferir "motor" cuando se usa como masculino pero al parecer en la academia carecen de mecánicos que les digan que esa forma se prestaría a infinidad de errores. Iba a sustentar con mayor detalle pero no quiero ser extenso en una opinión.
Para finalizar, jamás he visto "Diccionario automotor" y he consultado unos cuantos diccionarios automotrices.
Un abrazo.


----------



## rodelu2

Es un grave error confundir "juego, luz, etc." con "tolerancia". Las dimensiones de las primeras tienen solamente signo positivo, son siempre mayores que cero; si hay juego o luz, HAY SIEMPRE espacio libre presente y visible, y es posible verificarlo con láminas calibradas. Es equivalente a "clearance".
La *tolerancia* (tolerance) en una pieza define el apartamiento permitido a ambos lados de las dimensiones exactas a las que se aspira y se expresa en +/- con respecto a esos valores ideales.
Una pastilla o pedal de freno no puede tener -juego, luz etc.- menor o igual que cero porque entonces el auto no se mueve. 
Al igual que "luz" que muy posiblemente sea parte de la jerga entre mecánicos, talvez "tolerancia" se emplee también ilegalmente  para expresar el mismo concepto, pero significa otra cosa.
"Tolerancia" sería de uso legal en este caso aplicada a las dimensiones del juego, luz, espacio libre, que debería ser de XXmm, *con una tolerancia* de +/- xx mm., ejemplo: holgura de 1.5mm +/-0.2mm.


----------



## Aviador

Keahi said:


> ...(Artista es femenino pero se puede decir "El artista")...


No, el sustantivo _artista_ no es únicamente femenino, se clasifica como _común en cuanto a género_, es decir que con una sola palabra, sin desinencias específicas, se puede uno referir a ambos géneros gramaticales: _el artista_/ _la artista_. Hay muchísimos adjetivos y sustantivos en español que tienen esta característica: _valiente_, _cursi*, *grande, baladí, agrícola, feliz, débil_, _soldado_, _piloto_, _conserje_, _cónyuge_ y un larguísimo etcétera, pero *todos los que tienen la terminación -triz son únicamente femeninos*. Por nombrar sólo los más comunes: _actriz_, _bisectriz_, _cicatriz_, _emperatriz_, _institutriz_, _matriz_, _meretriz_, _motriz_. No existe en castellano ni un solo sustantivo o adjetivo acabado en -_triz_ que sea masculino.



Keahi said:


> ... Para finalizar, jamás he visto "Diccionario automotor" y he consultado unos cuantos diccionarios automotrices...


Pues, entonces en todos ellos la denominación es gramaticalmente errónea. Qué puedo hacer si alguien, a pesar de toda la evidencia, quiere insistir en el error.


----------



## Keahi

Sí Rodeluz. 
Se puede decir "...tiene una holgura dentro de las tolerancias...", pero no he escuchado a ningún mecánico decir "tolerancia" como sinónimo de holgura, porque son conceptos diferentes.
En el maquinado de piezas, es imposible obtener una medida con exactitud del 100% o "exactamente a medida", al igual que no hay instrumentos de medición que brinden esa exactitud, unos y otros ofrecen una precisión que será mayor cuanto menor sea su escala, por lo tanto su margen de error (tolerancia de medida) será menor.
Tal vez la confunsión haya sido justo por lo que has dicho, que las holguras, la luz entre piezas o el juego libre son medibles y están delimitados por unas tolerancias.
Por ejemplo, en una lavandería utilizan el transportador de prendas por monorail, el ajuste de la luz (juego libre, etc.) será de 1mm (por ejemplo) entre la rueda y el rail con una tolerancia de ± 0.1 mm, es decir que el juego que debe haber entre la pieza fija y la móvil tendrá una medida que irá desde 1.1mm como máximo y 0.99mm como mínimo.
Esto no es una opinión y por eso he insitido en la aclaración.
Espero que ahora esté más claro.
Un saludo.


----------

